# back-check



## ILT

Hola a todos y a todas:

Pues me encuentro con esta palabra compuesta que no sé muy bien cómo traducir, ojalá me puedan ayudar; aquí les va la frase completa:

*Back–check* limit switches in the workcell to make sure they do not fail. 
Mi traducción:

_ Inspeccione ¿? los interruptores de fin de carrera en la célula de trabajo para asegurarse que no fallen.
_
Gracias de antemano.


----------



## flor de guik

compruebe?


----------



## ILT

Me acabo de encontrar una definición de back-check: Optional feature in hydraulic door closers slowing the opening swing of door somewhere between 60° and 85* of opening. Designed to protect an object behind the door. Not intended to act as an overhead stop. (Fuente)

Como es una instrucción que se da al operador de un robot, pienso que podría ser algo relacionado con un "muelle" que evita que el brazo del robot llegue al interruptor de fin de carrera con demasiada velocidad, ¿podría ser? ¿Le suena esto familiar a alguien?


----------



## rholt

I suggest, 
-> Verifica los interruptores de fin de carrera en la célula de trabajo para asegurarse que no fallen.


----------



## abeltio

Por la definición de back-check parece que falta algo en la oración:

[algo] {back-check limit switches} in the workcell to make sure they do not fail.

[algo = podría ser revise, inspeccione] los límites de carrera del retardo de [apertura/cierre] en la celda de trabajo para asegurarse que no fallen.

http://www.aje.com.au/featured/dorma/ts73vb.gif


----------



## ILT

Esta oración en particular es parte de una lista de medidas de seguridad a tomar, y antes de la lista dice:

Implemente las siguientes medidas de seguridad de programación para evitar daños a las máquinas y otros dispositivos externos.

- Back-check limit switches in the workcell to make sure they do not fail.

Esa estructura me hace pensar que back-check se está usando como verbo, pero las únicas definiciones o aplicaciones que encuentro para back-check son como sustantivo; y desafortunadamente no vuelve a aparecer en el texto


----------



## abeltio

ILT said:


> Esta oración en particular es parte de una lista de medidas de seguridad a tomar, y antes de la lista dice:
> 
> Implemente las siguientes medidas de seguridad de programación para evitar daños a las máquinas y otros dispositivos externos.
> 
> - Back-check limit switches in the workcell to make sure they do not fail.
> 
> Esa estructura me hace pensar que back-check se está usando como verbo, pero las únicas definiciones o aplicaciones que encuentro para back-check son como sustantivo; y desafortunadamente no vuelve a aparecer en el texto


 
Ahora está clarísimo (al menos para mí)...

El verbo es: Implementar
El objeto es: las siguientes medidas de seguridad de programación:

- back-check limit switches: son una de las medidas de seguridad a implementar

El original en inglés lo hizo un ingeniero que no sabe escribir prosa... porque los "back-check limit switches" son un dispositivo tecnológico conocidos como tales.

En las celdas de trabajo, por ejemplo donde se pinta por rociado o se proyecta plasma sobre superficies para hacer recubrimientos cerámicos, hay limit switches para asegurar que las puertas están cerradas antes que la secuencia permita que continúe la operación.

Por lo menos yo: confirmo que pondría mi traducción del post anterior.


----------



## victor35ma

abeltio said:


> Ahora está clarísimo (al menos para mí)...
> 
> El verbo es: Implementar
> El objeto es: las siguientes medidas de seguridad de programación:
> 
> - back-check limit switches: son una de las medidas de seguridad a implementar
> 
> El original en inglés lo hizo un ingeniero que no sabe escribir prosa... porque los "back-check limit switches" son un dispositivo tecnológico conocidos como tales.
> 
> En las celdas de trabajo, por ejemplo donde se pinta por rociado o se proyecta plasma sobre superficies para hacer recubrimientos cerámicos, hay limit switches para asegurar que las puertas están cerradas antes que la secuencia permita que continúe la operación.
> 
> Por lo menos yo: confirmo que pondría mi traducción del post anterior.




Sí estamos hablando de Automatización:

back-check limit switches = interruptores testigos de final de carrera. En este caso se puede traducir como  "interruptor testigo o señal testigo"

Limit Switches = Interruptores de Final de Carrera.

Back-Check = Testigo

En realidad “Back-Check “es  una posición o una localización en la línea  (en la jerga de los que programamos para la industria de la automatización).  Se le dice así para notificar comprobándole al PLC que el objeto sea cual sea este ya ha rebasado este punto seguidamente después del sensor de secuencia (que es la señal que realmente cuenta y que entra a los sistemas de control, importante para las tomas de decisiones administrativas. (las acciones a tomar de los operadores en las consolas).

workcell = Robot/Machinery working area = secciones automatizadas. 
En estas secciones también se incluye los operadores (los Humanos).


Saludos.


----------



## ILT

¡Ahora sí le entiendo! Muchas gracias, de veras que me han arrojado un haz de luz tremendo sobre el tema


----------



## Capricina

Hola a todos,

Yo tengo la siguiente frase y quisiera que por favor me ayuden a definirlo:

Back Check Valve

Gracias


----------



## CheLele

por si a alguien le ayuda todavía, estuve buscando tmb la traducción del termino *"Back Check Valve" *es *"**válvula de retención retrógrada"*

*saludos*


----------



## 14GYR

*Justo estaba buscando la traducción de esta frase "back check valve", que bueno contar ustedes en este foro.*

*Saludos a todos.*

*14GYR *


----------

